# addElement/addItem bei JList



## RawBit (19. Mai 2006)

wieder ein grund warum ich die jList hasse

ich schreibe

String s = "Test";
auswahl.addItem(s);
oder
auswahl.addElement(s);



und der dreck geht nicht  :x 

warum????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Azrahel (19. Mai 2006)

Jo, da hab ich auch schon gehangen. 

Aber die JList kann glaub ich den Aufruf mit nem Vector.

Beispiel:


```
Vector v = new Vector();
v.add("Listitem 1");
v.add("Listitem 2");
v.add("Listitem 3");

JList j= new JList(v);
```


----------



## RawBit (19. Mai 2006)

werd ich mal probieren, danke


----------



## RawBit (19. Mai 2006)

ich will dass die einträge dynamisch in einem actionListener geschrieben werden


----------



## Beni (19. Mai 2006)

Benutz ein ListModel (DefaultListModel :! und alles wird gut.


----------



## RawBit (20. Mai 2006)

ja alles is gut geworden


----------

